# Plain edge vs Serrated edge vs Combo edge vs Coarse ground plain edge



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm bringing the big knife debate over to FAF.

Basically, what do you prefer for pretty much everyday/camping/hiking/rafting/diving/whatever use?

I'm personally a fan of plain edges.  If you keep them in shape, which is very easy, they can do almost anything a serrated edge can do.

I don't prefer serrated edges because even though they can cut through tougher materials with relative ease, I find that they don't cut cleanly enough for jobs that require precise cutting.  Their uses are also limited to pretty much only sawing/rough cutting jobs.  The major downside to them is that they're really fucking hard/expensive to sharpen once they dull.

Combo edges are just pointless, imo.  (prepare for min-rant)
You give up 40-50% of the knife's plain edge cutting length for a length of serrations that's so small it's virtually useless.  And once it gets dull from 90% unintended use, you more or less completely lose that 40-50% of your knife edge unless you spend a small fortune to get it re-sharpened.

I hear that coarse ground plain edges combine the best qualities of plain edges and serrated edges,  but I'm too much of a chicken to potentially ruin my knives trying it out.  Maybe I'll buy a cheapo knife to try it on in the near future.

Also, in before "I like combo blades because they look cool."


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

Needs a poll.

I choose serrated blades. They cut SO much easier for me. I think it's because I put so much pressure on the blade, but whatever.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 9, 2010)

Knifeaboos exist? Well shit. Voted combo, best of both worlds.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 9, 2010)

I've used plain and combo knives in my work, and found the combos work best for me... oh, and one serration edge works excellent as an emergency nail trimmer.  Last blade I bought for such use was a Spyderco Ladybug, but I also carry a plain-edged Parker (good for opening mail, not so good for cutting pallet-straps).


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> (good for opening mail, not so good for cutting pallet-straps).


 
I can cut pallet straps with ease even with my leatherman's plain edge, which I haven't sharpened for YEARS.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 9, 2010)

Combo, though they're harder to sharpen.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I can cut pallet straps with ease even with my leatherman's plain edge, which I haven't sharpened for YEARS.


 
A serrated edge makes the job much easier.  And much quicker.  Reason I upgraded from using my Parker to using my Spyderco on pallet-straps.  Oh, yes, having a good blade, plain or otherwise, helps.  My Parker is just a cheap blade, not anywhere near the quality of a Leatherman... though I did get a deal on my Spyderco, only $10, excellent little blade I also haven't had to sharpen for years.  In fact, I don't think I've ever sharpened it, and it still cuts great.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 9, 2010)

Nah I'm no fan of sharp, but blunt. I smash everything open with a flail, its the only way!


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah I always carry a small serrated spyderco folder with me when I go camping/hiking/whatnot just for those rare cases in which i need to cut thick-ish rope or whatever.

I seldom use my spyderco outdoors, which is kinda why I find combo edges pointless.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

No preference.  Why not just take more than one?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer them really sharp.

I don't know how to take care of my knife, so once in a while if I try to do something with it I cut myself.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No preference.  Why not just take more than one?


 
That's what I do, but I very rarely find myself having to reach for my spyderco.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer a straight edge for chopping, dicing, and other various cutting of vegetables and such, and for camping or hiking use as well.

However, if you were referring to the serrated blade's use in the kitchen, I use a scalloped edge for sawing-type jobs in cooking. They do the same job, but neater because they don't have tips.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure, serrations help if your knives are cheap and/or poorly maintained, but on a good knife they just make it harder to care for.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2010)

Plain with razorblade sharpness.

Fuck sawing at something, when you can just slice.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Sure, serrations help if your knives are cheap and/or poorly maintained, but on a good knife they just make it harder to care for.


 
This, since there isn't a this button. :V


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

Plain edge. All others mean you're compensating for something :V


----------



## pheonix (Jun 10, 2010)

Serrated for me. I love sawing at a piece of steak for some reason. Though I'd rather stick a fork in it and eat it like a normal fat person but you shouldn't do that in restaurants. It's nasty/rude. But for "other" things I'd go with plain edge cause it generally works better.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Serrated is more useful for cutting things that aren't flesh IMO.  Only thing I can see using a plain edge for is preparing a fish or something for cooking.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Serrated is more useful for cutting things that aren't flesh IMO.  Only thing I can see using a plain edge for is preparing a fish or something for cooking.


 
And sharpening things. It's a bitch to sharpen something with a serrated edge.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 10, 2010)

Plain.  Lrn2sharpen, eh?  Its not that hard to do, and touch-ups are easy once you build the skill.  The only place I'll tolerate a duller blade is on an axe or maul.  Limbing, felling or splitting  is fine, you don't need shaving-sharp on an axe unless you're barking and that should be done with a light axe or hatchet anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And sharpening things. It's a bitch to sharpen something with a serrated edge.


 
Ah, yes.  True.  Tried it with a pencil before, didn't work well...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 10, 2010)

Serrated tends to get stuck in shit anyways.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Plain.  Lrn2sharpen, eh?  Its not that hard to do, and touch-ups are easy once you build the skill.


 
THIS.

Many a friend in the past has come to me whining how their plain edges can't cut for shit and how their combo/serrated edges are sooo much better.
I take a look at their plain edge knife, and it's always as dull as a fucking butter knife.
Seriously, keeping a plain edge in shape isn't exactly the hardest thing in the world to do.



FrancisBlack said:


> Serrated tends to get stuck in shit anyways.


 
Yeah, I've seen many people injure themselves when they're cutting something with a serrated edge and it gets stuck.  Then when they tug on it, it whips out and slices them pretty badly.


----------



## Don (Jun 10, 2010)

Plain edges for me. They're versatile, easy to maintain at good condition, and tend to be cheaper. Also, I've yet to see a _shashka _or any other cavalry sabre with anything other than a plain edge.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

/thread

Seriously double durability edge > all


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends on if I'm cutting steak, cheese, or bread.  And don't get me started with filleting and making decorative fruit displays.  :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> /thread
> 
> Seriously double durability edge > all


 
Reposting for new page because this NEEDS TO BE READ


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> /thread
> 
> Seriously double durability edge > all


 
While their knives are actually decent, I'll never buy them due to their incredibly shitty business practices.

Wusthof, Henckels, Global and Kershaw all make good knives.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> While their knives are actually decent, I'll never buy them due to their incredibly shitty business practices.
> 
> Wusthof, Henckels, Global and Kershaw all make good knives.


 
Not as good as CutCo.

Their business practices are pretty bad, though.  I worked for those fuckers for a while.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Not as good as CutCo.
> 
> Their business practices are pretty bad, though.  I worked for those fuckers for a while.


 
Business practices aside, I'd still rather own Shun than CutCo.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Business practices aside, I'd still rather own Shun than CutCo.


 
Do they come with the FOREVER GUARANTEE?

\It doesn't matter anyways because CutCo is the best it has been objectively proven


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer high carbon blades, razor-sharp! Buck knives are notorious for being hard to sharpen and my Leatherman seems to go dull a bit too quickly.

I will point out that a dull blade is far more dangerous than a sharp one! Dull makes you push/pull blade through stuff with too much effort, so when it slips, you really cut yourself!


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 10, 2010)

I make my knifes with 17-4 Stainless Steel.  I heat-treat and temper each blade with my "forge".  Then dual wet-stone sharpen it.
For the most part i prefer the full straightedge design, however i have found it necessary to add 2 1/4" of serrated edge to the back of the knife, and a wire cutting barb.  As for sharpening them, normally my knifes don't *dull* (they just occasionally need strapping).

BTW: Hate cutco. Have a 2" scar from where the (extremely sharp) blade snapped.  Cutting a 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> BTW: Hate cutco. Have a 2" scar from where the (extremely sharp) blade snapped.  Cutting a 5 gal. bucket.


 
are you retarded


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I prefer high carbon blades, razor-sharp!


 
Eh, I prefer properly heat-treated stainless steels.  

High carbon blades are just a little too high maintenance for me.  You have to oil them regularly, and if you don't wipe them down after cutting sappy logs or something, the whole blade will be full of rust spots the next morning.  And salt water eats through carbon steel like crazy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Eh, I prefer properly heat-treated stainless steels.
> 
> High carbon blades are just a little too high maintenance for me.  You have to oil them regularly, and if you don't wipe them down after cutting sappy logs or something, the whole blade will be full of rust spots the next morning.  And salt water eats through carbon steel like crazy.


 
Well

stop mistreating your blades

faggot


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 10, 2010)

if part-serated gets trough customs then part-serated is the one for me.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well
> 
> stop mistreating your blades
> 
> faggot


 
I don't abuse any carbon steel blades, but my friends do.

One friend was splitting up some sappy sticks with his ka-bar when we were camping once, and he forgot to clean the blade afterward. 
The next morning when he took his ka-bar out, it was a really nasty sight.  There were little rust spots all along the edge.

Another friend is a diver who didn't really know much about knives.  She thought it would be cool to bring a knife diving, and she made the mistake of choosing this small carbon steel cold steel knife that she found off ebay.
That thing was a fucking wreck after only a couple of dives.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I don't own any carbon steel blades, but my friends do.
> 
> One friend was cutting up some sappy sticks with his ka-bar when we were camping once, and he forgot to clean the blade afterward.
> The next morning when he took his ka-bar out, it was a really nasty sight.  There were little rust spots all along the edge.
> ...


 
All the coolkids chisel their own obsidian blades for underwater funtimes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

Not a big fan of knives here, I prefer swords.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Not as good as CutCo.
> 
> Their business practices are pretty bad, though.  I worked for those fuckers for a while.


 
You fell for that vector marketing scam, eh?


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well
> 
> stop mistreating your blades
> 
> faggot



Any knife that can't be abused without bending, breaking, chipping, rusting, or gouging is a shitty knife that is good for not much more than looking pretty and cutting carrots in the kitchen.

Take one of your cutco knives and start trying to cut some #9 wire with it. Epic Fail. Kitchen knives are not work knives.  And as for that FOREVER GUARANTEE what the hell am i suppose to do for the week i don't have it because its it the shop/mail?  Even a _Gerber _is a better buy than that.

It shouldn't be possible to _break_ any knife with human strength.  Even if you put the knife in a vice, put a 6' pipe on it the good knives still won't break. Bend, yes.  But not break for anything less then several tons of shear force applied to a small area.

The bottom line is that no matter the job, it just has to work. Because knives need to do more that look pretty and cut carrots.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You fell for that vector marketing scam, eh?


 
Uh

No, I made a shit ton of money before I quit, actually. :V



DReaper3 said:


> Take one of your cutco knives and start trying to cut some #9 wire with it. Epic Fail. Kitchen knives are not work knives.


 
No fucking shit, retard, that's why they're called KITCHEN KNIVES

Why are you trying to cut wire with knives instead of, you know, wire cutters?  Enjoy cutting yourself



DReaper3 said:


> The bottom line is that no matter the job, it just has to work. Because knives need to do more that look pretty and cut carrots.


 
ONE TOOL FOR EVERY JOB

I WANT TO SPEND TEN TIMES LONGER DOING THIS THAN I WOULD USING A TOOL ACTUALLY DESIGNED FOR THIS


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

If it cuts and stabs it's fine with me


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Exunod said:


> All the coolkids chisel their own obsidian blades for underwater funtimes.


 
Retro ftw?

Also, if any of you go scuba diving, I'm curious as to what kinds of knives you guys use.
I don't dive myself, but I find the concept of using a knife underwater OMGAWESUM.

I'm seeing some new scuba knives on the market that are made of H1 steel.  I hear that it's more or less COMPLETELY resistant to corrosion.
Quite a revolutionary feature, imo.  Can any of you who have experience with H1 steel diving knives verify this?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

motherfucking razor-sharp plain edge

serrated knives piss me off, and plain edge knives, when kept sharp, are fucken awesome

combos are weird

fuck i need a new pocket knife


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 11, 2010)

I hate serrated edges, you get a shit cut and it's hard as hell to sharpen them properly.


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> motherfucking razor-sharp plain edge
> 
> serrated knives piss me off, and plain edge knives, when kept sharp, are fucken awesome
> 
> ...


 
you should get one with a nail file and a corkscrew and a magnifying glass and stuff


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fuck i need a new pocket knife


 
Spydercos are pretty awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Tao said:


> you should get one with a nail file and a corkscrew and a magnifying glass and stuff


 
noty.  i have something like that already.



JamesB said:


> Spydercos are pretty awesome.


 
how much are they/where can i buy?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> I hate serrated edges, you get a shit cut and it's hard as hell to sharpen them properly.


 
You can't sharpen serrated edge knives, period.


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> how much are they/where can i buy?


 
The price range for them is like $13 for the cheapest (I think) to $120+ for the high end ones.

You can get an average one for $30 - $60 off ebay or amazon or pretty much any outdoor/sporting goods store.

They also look wicked awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The price range for them is like $13 for the cheapest (I think) to $120+ for the high end ones.
> 
> You can get an average one for $30 - $60 off ebay or amazon or pretty much any outdoor/sporting goods store.
> 
> They also look wicked awesome.


 
\o/

if i'm able to get some fuck-around monies, i'll try to get one.  i used to have an awesome knife (combo, but i didn't bother with the serrated edge) but it like disappeared.  ;w;


----------



## Tycho (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You can't sharpen serrated edge knives, period.


 
It's possible.  There are tools that can do it.  But it's costly and impractical.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's possible.  There are tools that can do it.  But it's costly and impractical.


 
Well I mean if you want to take a tiny file and sharpen every tooth back down to a point

but that's retarded


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well I mean if you want to take a tiny file and sharpen every tooth back down to a point


 lolwut?

You're supposed to use a ceramic rod/cone sharpening stone...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> lolwut?
> 
> You're supposed to use a ceramic rod/cone sharpening stone...


 
Apparently you don't understand how serrated edge knives work.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Apparently you don't understand how serrated edge knives work.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjzcMrlaP58

http://www.ehow.com/video_4418682_sharpening-serrated-knife.html

http://www.knifesharpeningtips.com/sharpening-serrated-knives/

http://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/sharpen/instser.html


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 12, 2010)

Combo, please. The plain edge just can't cut the tough shit as well, and a fully serrated blade is a pain in the ass. 

Very happy with mine.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 12, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Combo, though they're harder to sharpen.


 This, a straight edge going out to a sharp but strong tip and as the blade nears the hilt it becomes increasingly serrated. It's not something you can simply take a whet stone or normal knife sharpener to because of the serration but it's not really hard to sharpen...it just takes longer to do so because you need a stone and a tool that you can use to sharpen the serrated edge, which is actually easier to do than a straight edge I find...just a up and down motion on the right angle.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 12, 2010)

DD Edge


AKA, Cutco


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 12, 2010)

I donno but I perfer to use a CHAINSAW!


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Apparently you don't understand how serrated edge knives work.


 
Apparently you don't know shit about knives.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Apparently you don't know shit about knives.


 
I provided some links to educational material on the sharpening of serrated knives in my last post... hopefully, Dyluck has educated himself by now.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> snip



Oh, that's how he meant. When he tried to correct me and said "ceramic rod/cone sharpening stone" I figured he was talking about something like this as opposed to something like this which is a *file* like I fucking said and not a *stone*.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> DD Edge
> 
> 
> AKA, Cutco



<3


----------



## furvien (Jun 12, 2010)

definately the serrated edge for me does the job far quicker and scares the shite out of anyone your against


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

furvien said:


> definately the serrated edge for me does the job far quicker and scares the shite out of anyone your against



Wait, are you saying that you'd bring a serrated edge knife to a knife fight


hahaha, oh man


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

What the hell makes a serrated knife "scarier" than a standard blade? I don't get it.

THIS is a scary knife.


----------



## furvien (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the hell makes a serrated knife "scarier" than a standard blade? I don't get it.
> 
> THIS is a scary knife.


 
lol looks like a retarded butter knife, nah this one is simmilar to mine
http://bekleidungskammer.de/images/Emerson CQC 13 BTS Combat Bowie Black G10 Handle Black.jpg


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

furvien said:


> lol looks like a retarded butter knife, nah this one is simmilar to mine
> http://bekleidungskammer.de/images/Emerson CQC 13 BTS Combat Bowie Black G10 Handle Black.jpg


 
hahaha, the blade is smaller than the handle, that's so cute

what are you, twelve?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

furvien said:


> lol looks like a retarded butter knife, nah this one is simmilar to mine
> http://bekleidungskammer.de/images/Emerson CQC 13 BTS Combat Bowie Black G10 Handle Black.jpg


 
Pretty little thing, that.

By the way, that pic I linked? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kukri


----------



## Lobar (Jun 12, 2010)

[yt]01NHcTM5IA4[/yt]


----------



## furvien (Jun 12, 2010)

wouldent you love to see how cute it is... nah im jus kiddn
im 17 actualy

an I didnt actualy bring it to a fight the guy, I wuz aganst pulled it out and started waven it around talken shite, an I just took it off him before he got too use it, scared the shit out of him an kept it for meself


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Oh, that's how he meant. When he tried to correct  me and said "ceramic rod/cone sharpening stone" I figured he was talking  about something like  this  as opposed to something like  this  which is a *file* like I fucking said and not a  *stone*.


 
Actually, I was thinking of something more along the lines of this.

Also, the definition of a sharpening stone is not limited in any way by  shape or composition; only by function.  Most people would consider what  you posted to be a sharpening stone rather than a file.  It is a  diamond coated rod designed for the sole purpose of sharpening bladed  steel implements.  Therefore, it would be considered a sharpening stone.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually, I was thinking of something more along the lines of this.
> 
> Also, the definition of a sharpening stone is not limited in any way by  shape or composition; only by function.  Most people would consider what  you posted to be a sharpening stone rather than a file.  It is a  diamond coated rod designed for the sole purpose of sharpening bladed  steel implements.  Therefore, it would be considered a sharpening stone.


 
Those are triangles, which are neither rods, nor cones.  Maybe you should say what you mean the first time instead of trying to save face later on.

And it's a file because it has more grit than Xaerun's sandy vagina.


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Those are *triangles*, which are neither rods, nor cones.  Maybe you should say what you mean the first time instead of trying to save face later on.
> 
> And it's a file *because it has more grit* than Xaerun's sandy vagina.


 
Now you're just trolling and making yourself look like a retard.

Take your wimpy kitchen knives and get the fuck out of this thread before you humiliate yourself even more.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Those are triangles, which are neither rods, nor cones.  Maybe you should say what you mean the first time instead of trying to save face later on.
> 
> And it's a file because it has more grit than Xaerun's sandy vagina.


 So I assume because sand paper has more grit it too is also just a file.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Now you're just trolling and making yourself look like a retard.
> 
> Take your wimpy kitchen knives and get the fuck out of this thread before you humiliate yourself even more.


 
I'm not trolling, but it seems pretty clear to me that you're the one who doesn't know what the fuck they're talking about and is just desperately trying to save face.



Harmony said:


> So I assume because sand paper has more grit it too is also just a file.


 
In other languages, they call it filing paper.

So yes, yes it is. :V


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2010)

wow when did dyluck become a dickbag :|


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

combo is nice, but what i really like is a blade with mass behind it, you know something that you can chop limbs with and still keep in you pocket


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not trolling, but it seems pretty clear to me that you're the one who doesn't know what the fuck they're talking about and is just desperately trying to save face.





Dyluck said:


> Those are triangles, which are neither rods, nor  cones.  Maybe you should say what you mean the first time instead of  trying to save face later on.



Pointing out the difference between a triangular rod and a plain rod? (derp)  What else would you consider excessive emphasis over such trivial a matter?

Also, why would I start a thread inquiring people as to what knife edge they  prefer if I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about?

Actually, I was trying to save *your* face by staying passive with regard to your earlier posts.  I was hoping that you would eventually learn to keep your dick of a nose out of a subject you obviously know little to nothing about.  Apparently I was wrong.

I will now compile a few examples of your asshatery.  Hopefully you will stop derailing this thread with your ill-informed posts.



Dyluck said:


> /thread
> 
> Seriously  double durability edge > all



Read the OP.  I'm asking about general purpose/outdoor knives.  I could care less about what you use in every day in your kitchen.  Also, refer to this post:



DReaper3 said:


> Any knife that can't be abused without bending,  breaking, chipping, rusting, or gouging is a shitty knife that is good  for not much more than looking pretty and *cutting carrots in the  kitchen*.
> 
> Take one of your cutco knives and start trying to cut  some #9 wire with it. Epic Fail. Kitchen knives are not work knives.   And as for that FOREVER GUARANTEE what the hell am i suppose to do for  the week i don't have it because its it the shop/mail?  Even a _Gerber  _ *[I lol'd]* is a better buy than that.
> 
> ...



We need the "this" button back for posts like this.



Dyluck said:


> You can't sharpen serrated edge knives, period.



Well you're fucking wrong.



			
				Dyluck said:
			
		

> Well I mean if you want to take a *tiny file* and *sharpen every tooth back down to a point*



You've obviously never sharpened a single serrated blade in your entire life.  You don't even know basic technique.  And using a file?  Do you want to fucking turn your serrated edge into a plain edge?



Dyluck said:


> Apparently you don't understand how serrated edge knives work.



Look who's talking.



Dyluck said:


> Oh, that's how he meant. When he tried to correct me and said "ceramic rod/cone sharpening stone" I figured he was talking about something like this as opposed to something like this which is a *file* like I fucking said and not a *stone*.



Both of the examples you posted would be considered sharpening stones by anybody who knows the least bit about sharpening knives.  Even if they don't explicitly call it a sharpening stone, one of the last things in the world you would hear them referring to it as is a file.



Dyluck said:


> And it's a file *because it has more  grit* than Xaerun's sandy vagina.



What the fuck are you talking about? Wooden fingernail files? I'm not even going to bother.


TLDR: Just leave this thread be if you don't want to make yourself seem like more of a shithead than you already are.  Anybody who knows the least bit about knives (aka pretty much every other poster in this thread) can see that you obviously have minimal knowledge on the matter.  And don't even try to play the "I worked for a knife company so I'm automatically an expert" card.  

Kthxbye.






Lobar said:


> wow when did dyluck become a dickbag :|



  He's always been one, as far as I remember.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 14, 2010)

furvien said:


> lol looks like a retarded butter knife, nah this one is simmilar to mine
> http://bekleidungskammer.de/images/Emerson CQC 13 BTS Combat Bowie Black G10 Handle Black.jpg


 
Not to derail the raeg in this thread, but that looks like mine too. I've got a Smith and Wesson Special Tactical. How about you?
Here's a pic of mine. You don't need to see my friends' phone numbers.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I currently have a smith and wesson (IDK what kind...im not a hardcore knife fan...but where i live, i prefer to have a blade)
and also a mossberg...both plain edges...i like them because they are an easy fix when you need to re-sharpen...simple as that...


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Not to derail the raeg in this thread, but that looks like mine too. I've got a Smith and Wesson Special Tactical. How about you?
> Here's a pic of mine. You don't need to see my friends' phone numbers.


 
It's not so much a raeg as a "get the fuck out of this thread."

But yeah Smith and Wesson blades are very nice (440c steel) for their price.  I have a black Smith and Wesson HRT boot knife myself.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> wow when did dyluck become a dickbag :|


 
not a new development



JamesB said:


> Pointing out the difference between a triangular rod and a plain rod? (derp)  What else would you consider excessive emphasis over such trivial a matter?



It's a pretty important distinction



> Also, why would I start a thread inquiring people as to what knife edge they  prefer if I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about?



That's exactly why you would start a thread like that, you clearly need advice on choosing an edge



> Actually, I was trying to save *your* face by staying passive with regard to your earlier posts.  I was hoping that you would eventually learn to keep your dick of a nose out of a subject you obviously know little to nothing about.  Apparently I was wrong.



u mad?



> I will now compile a few examples of your asshatery.  Hopefully you will stop derailing this thread with your ill-informed posts.



u mad



> Well you're fucking wrong.



lol u mad



> You've obviously never sharpened a single serrated blade in your entire life.  You don't even know basic technique.  And using a file?  Do you want to fucking turn your serrated edge into a plain edge?



Why would I want to, they're shitty knives

I don't care if you want to call them "stones" or "dildos" or "rocket ships" they're still tiny files if they have a grit, and using a file between each tooth would still sharpen them up just fine if you're using the right kind and you know what you're doing with it.



> Look who's talking.



The tips of the teeth are tearing surfaces. If you want to sharpen a serrated blade you have to bring the teeth back to a point so you have to use a small file to sink the crevasses further into the blade while also filing the sides of the tooth until the tip becomes a narrow point.



> Both of the examples you posted would be considered sharpening stones by anybody who knows the least bit about sharpening knives.  Even if they don't explicitly call it a sharpening stone, one of the last things in the world you would hear them referring to it as is a file.



Even though they have grit and are by definition files



> What the fuck are you talking about? Wooden fingernail files? I'm not even going to bother.



Needle files used in metal working, you fucking git



> Kthxbye.



sure is twelve years old in here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's a pretty important distinction



Oh really? Not in terms of basic function.



Dyluck said:


> That's exactly why you would start a thread like  that, you clearly need advice on choosing an edge



Again, READ THE OP.  Am I asking for advice?  This is just a sort of  public opinion/debate thread.





Dyluck said:


> u mad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dyluck said:


> sure is twelve years old in here.







Dyluck said:


> Why would I want to, they're shitty knives



You can't call a knife shitty just because it has a serrated edge.   Knives don't work that way.  Edge types (along with blade geometry) just  define a knife's basic functions.  And you always have to trade off  some functionality if you want your blade to be better at a specific  thing. (ex. cutting tough materials, for serrated blades)  The type of  knife you would use depends on what you would mainly use it for.

Also, you just contradicted yourself because a Double-Durability edge is  classified as a type of serrated edge.



Dyluck said:


> I don't care if you want to call them "stones" or  "dildos" or "rocket ships" they're still tiny files *if they have a  grit*, and using a file between each tooth would still sharpen them  up just fine if you're using the right kind and you know what you're  doing with it.



Why do you keep going on with this grit thing?  
The *cut* refers to how fine or coarse the teeth of a file are.
However, grit * is* used to describe sharpening stones, so you're contradicting yourself again there.



Dyluck said:


> The tips of the teeth are tearing surfaces. If you  want to sharpen a serrated blade you have to bring the teeth back to a  point so you have to use a small file to sink the crevasses further into  the blade while also filing the sides of the tooth until the tip  becomes a narrow point.



If you did that, the teeth would just get longer and narrower every time you sharpen the knife, and then it would just get harder to cut with and more prone to getting stuck.  You don't want long, narrow points on your serrated blades.
Are you trying to turn your knife into a fucking hand saw?
Again, read up on basic technique.



Dyluck said:


> Even though they have grit and are by definition  files



Again, grit =/= file.  Durp.





Dyluck said:


> Needle files used in metal working, you fucking git


 
I was making fun of the fact that the only types of files you ever see  being described with *grit* are fingernail files. 

Also, what you posted is not a fucking needle file.  


If you want to keep posting in this thread, I can't stop you.
If you want to keep making an asshat out of yourself, I can't help you.


But back on topic: I just shaved my leg with my SOG.  I'm a little too scared to try it on my face, though.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But back on topic: I just shaved my leg with my SOG.  I'm a little too scared to try it on my face, though.



Well, did you nick your leg? If you didn't, just as well try to shave with it. Be sure to strop the blade to get that polished edge, use good cake soap lather (not that crap from an aerosol can!) and keep the blade almost 90 degrees to the skin. A hot, damp towel beforehand will help soften the beard.

What you will most likely do is nick your chin. Can't be helped the first few times so keep a styptic pencil handy. I needed one when I first tried that stunt using my trusty Buck 110, razor @$$ sharp. Didn't even feel the nicks, at first.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You can't call a knife shitty just because it has a serrated edge.   Knives don't work that way.  Edge types (along with blade geometry) just  define a knife's basic functions.  And you always have to trade off  some functionality if you want your blade to be better at a specific  thing. (ex. cutting tough materials, for serrated blades)  The type of  knife you would use depends on what you would mainly use it for.



In my experience, I've always found a better alternative tool to using a serrated edge knife. Even for cutting sappy logs :V



> Also, you just contradicted yourself because a Double-Durability edge is  classified as a type of serrated edge.



Only by retards who don't understand how the edge works.  The points only exist to protect the 3 recessed straight edges, which are what do the cutting, _not_ the .  That's why the DD edge doesn't tear food like a serrated edge does and why you can cut straight down with it.



> Why do you keep going on with this grit thing?
> The *cut* refers to how fine or coarse the teeth of a file are.
> However, grit * is* used to describe sharpening stones, so you're contradicting yourself again there.



I've heard them used interchangeably to describe files, but I wouldn't be surprised if cut was more correct.  Grad students can be unreliable.



> If you did that, the teeth would just get longer and narrower every time you sharpen the knife,



If you were doing it completely wrong.



> Are you trying to turn your knife into a fucking hand saw?



Now that you mention it... brb turning my knife into a fucking hand saw



> Again, grit =/= file.  Durp.



Semantics.



> Also, what you posted is not a fucking needle file.



I didn't say that was a needle file, just that it was a file.



> But back on topic: I just shaved my leg with my SOG.  I'm a little too scared to try it on my face, though.



wat


----------



## Ames (Jun 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> In my experience, I've always found a better  alternative tool to using a serrated edge knife. Even for cutting sappy  logs :V



I never said he used a serrated edge for that. :|
He used a plain  (not combo) edge ka-bar.  And I actually meant splitting. My bad. :V

But  for me, the trade off between functionality and cutting ability was  never worth it for serrated knives.
Unless your job involves a  shitload of rope cutting or whatnot, IMO plain edge still wins.

I've  also seen countless people say "Well what if there's an emergency and I  need to cut my seat belt? I'm going to use a combo/serrated knife just  because of that lol!!!!!1111oneeleven."
I can cut half inch nylon  rope in an instant even with my handy-dandy leatherman's plain edge  (which like I said earlier I haven't sharpened in quite some time), so I  don't see why *anybody* WOULD FUCKING EVER need serrations solely  for seatbelt cutting.  Not that the notorious seat belt argument wasn't  laughably ridiculous to begin with.



Dyluck said:


> Only by retards who don't understand how the edge  works.  The points only exist to protect the 3 recessed straight edges,  which are what do the cutting, _not_ the .  That's why the DD edge  doesn't tear food like a serrated edge does and why you can cut straight  down with it.



That's like saying "It's more than just oil, it's liquid  engineering." (sorry Castrol) when in reality yes it is still just oil.   Better oil?  Probably, but still oil nonetheless. 

The Double-D edge is a variant of your typical serrated edge.  It still  falls into  that category, no matter its advantages over everyday serrated edges.



Dyluck said:


> I've heard them used interchangeably to describe  files, but I wouldn't be surprised if cut was more correct.  Grad  students can be unreliable.



Grit implies that a tool contains small chunks of minerals/stone and  that's what gives it its abrasive ability.
Cut is used to describe  files because the pattern and the fineness of the cuts on a traditional  file are what determine its abrasive ability.



Dyluck said:


> If you were doing it completely wrong.



The way you worded it sounded like you were trying to file in the sides  of the point while at the same time making the grooves deeper, instead  of retaining the original pattern.



Dyluck said:


> I didn't say that was a needle file, just that it  was a file.



Well it was a response to your post which was  a response to my post which was talking about fingernail files that was  a response to your post that was talking about files having grit that  was a response to my post in which I said that thing wasn't a file and  to gtfo which was a response to your post which was a response to that  other person's post and in which you said how that diamond sharpening  rod was a file.

So I assumed that you were referring to your  earlier post which contained the pic of the diamond sharpening rod.

 (QUOTE PYRAMIDS COULD HAVE MADE THIS SO MUCH EASIER  FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-)

Also, this whole file/stone debate is getting nowhere.
If you buy a  sharpening stone and use it to sand down wood, it would still be a  sharpening stone, but you could call it a file.
If you buy a diamond  file and use it to sharpen your knife (which you SHOULD NOT do unless  the edge is totally fucking wrecked), it would still be a file, but you  could call it a sharpening stone.

Meh.



Dyluck said:


> wat



I needed to test it on something before I tried it on  my face, right?



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, did you nick your leg? If you didn't,  just as well try to shave with it. Be sure to strop the blade to get  that polished edge, use good cake soap lather (not that crap from an  aerosol can!) and keep the blade almost 90 degrees to the skin. A hot,  damp towel beforehand will help soften the beard.
> 
> What you will most likely do is nick your chin. Can't be helped the  first few times so keep a styptic pencil handy. I needed one when I  first tried that stunt using my trusty Buck 110, razor @$$ sharp. Didn't  even feel the nicks, at first.



No, I didn't nick my leg.
After  sharpening it a tiny bit more and stropping it, I shaved with it.  It  actually worked pretty damn well.  Only managed to nick myself once on  my upper lip, but that was so small I didn't notice it until I finished.

But  a styptic pencil, man?  How badly do you cut yourself???


----------



## Glitch (Jun 16, 2010)

I cook, and I like my plain edges.
Because chopping meat and veggies is hard-fucking-core!  :V

(And I just use X-acto blades for fursuit stuff, so that doesn't really count.)


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I cook, and I like my plain edges.
> Because chopping meat and veggies is hard-fucking-core!  :V
> 
> (And I just use X-acto blades for fursuit stuff, so that doesn't really count.)


 
What do you take with you when you go camping or hiking or whatnot?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What do you take with you when you go camping or hiking or whatnot?


 
I'd go with a combo.
But I'd avoid it.  I don't like knives too much.


----------



## Ames (Jun 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I'd go with a combo.
> But I'd avoid it.  I don't like knives too much.



D:<



Glitch said:


> I cook, and I like my plain edges.
> Because chopping meat and veggies is hard-fucking-core!  :V


 
I used my sog yesterday to prepare a meal.  Only after I found that it sliced through meat like butter did I realize how fucking dull my normal kitchen knives were. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I used my sog yesterday to prepare a meal.  Only after I found that it sliced through meat like butter did I realize how fucking dull my normal kitchen knives were. :V


 
Maybe you should get some better kitchen knives


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Maybe you should get some better kitchen knives


 
I'm a student.  I'm far too poor for your fancy cutco sets. (I believe that all high-end kitchen knives are arguably overpriced anyhow.)

I use my ancient cleaver for almost everything anyways (less knives to wash when I'm done), and that was a breeze to sharpen.  

Not picky at all about what I use in the kitchen.  As long as it slices and chops reasonably, I'm happy.


----------

